# Effect of shade color on outdoor grown cannabis



## carpas48 (Aug 5, 2022)

I am going to use an old blue nylon spinnaker as a shade cloth for my plants.  Does anyone know if the color blue filtering through the sail have any effect on flower development.  I understand that the season moves to Fall, the light color shifts to more red which is a signal to the plant to focus on flowering.  
Conversely, if I had a red shade cloth, would that have any effect.
I can pretty much keep them all under shade trees but as the heat/light is getting more intense, it don't want them to suffer & also keep roots as cool as possible.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

Why shade your marijuana plants?
I live in Texas where the temps are over 100f everyday and my girls love full sun. We have been at 107 several times and even higher.
My tomato plants need shade to produce fruit when it's that hot but not my weed,,,,and neither do yours. The more sun the better my friend. Marijuana loves full sun. Who told you they need some shade?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

Those girls are very healthy. You should see Bigsurs monsters he grows outside in Full Sun.
The plants around my girls are African Giant Marigolds. Bugs hate marigolds so I grow them all around my plants. I have no bugs what so ever. Not even a white fly or grasshopper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

Click on this link and look at Bigsurs grow.
You don't need shade my friend.






						bigs outdoor grow 2022
					

Sunday update :  - looks like the sick Molokai Frost is coming out of it but will be stunted and not near as big as it’s twin  otherwise the dog days of summer are upon us                         Hope everything is ok .....you just got pounded.   Hope there wasn't any hail.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

The month just ended was the second hottest July on record, exceeded only by the brutal summer of 1980 when all 31 days of July reached a temperature of 100 degrees or higher. July 2022 had 27 days of 100 degrees or more and an average temperature for the month of 91.8. The July average in 1980 was 92 degrees. We’ve had a total of 36 hundred-degree days so far this summer. The total in 1980 was 69 – second all time to 2011, when there were 71 days with the mercury hitting 100 degrees or more.

Marijuana loves full sun and can handle extreme heat because there is plenty CO2 outside. Just make sure you water your girls and they will be fine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)

maybe he is using shade cloth to,protect his plants from hail or maybe trying to hide them from snoopy neighbors?

but yeah , full sun , all……day…….long


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

If he is getting hail it's raining. Please bring me some hail instead of h.ell

For his neighbors


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)

Mother Natures shade cloth


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

My plants love the sun. Wish I could get more to them. I live under a 100 year oak.


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why shade your marijuana plants?
> I live in Texas where the temps are over 100f everyday and my girls love full sun. We have been at 107 several times and even higher.
> My tomato plants need shade to produce fruit when it's that hot but not my weed,,,,and neither do yours. The more sun the better my friend. Marijuana loves full sun. Who told you they need some shade?


I need shade when I tend to them; I'm a California pantywaist!  Was also wondering if intense sunlight would negatively affect trichomes as in cooking the resins.


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

You are over thinking my friend.  I do agree with working in the hot sun.  I can't take it the way I used to.  I try and work early in the morning or after the sun goes down.  If I have to work in the sun I try and wait for the clouds to move in. 

My peppers, cukes and squash wilts of a really hot day. But my maters love the sun.  i assume marijuana is the same but I have never grown outdoors.


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

PS
I found this:








						3 Proven Supplements to Help Cannabis with Heat Stress | Grow Weed Easy
					

by Nebula Haze High temperatures can making growing cannabis a lot harder. Droopiness, nutrient deficiencies and overall slow growth are common symptoms of heat stress, whether your plants are indoors or outdoors! Complete Indoor Air Circulation and Exhaust Tutorial




					www.growweedeasy.com
				




So, I guess it depends on what you are growing....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

Marijuana loves full sun. It damn sure can't be hotter in California than it is it Texas.
Tend to your girls early in the morning and late in the afternoon.
My girls do not droop unless they are thirsty.
But to each his own. You do you. It's your plants.


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

pute said:


> You are over thinking my friend.  I do agree with working in the hot sun.  I can't take it the way I used to.  I try and work early in the morning or after the sun goes down.  If I have to work in the sun I try and wait for the clouds to move in.
> 
> My peppers, cukes and squash wilts of a really hot day. But my maters love the sun.  i assume marijuana is the same but I have never grown outdoors.


I was just curious.  Especially about using red shade to affect the color shift as one does by turning on red lights to indoor grow for the  flowering period.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

Those are in full Sun.


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> I was just curious.  Especially about using red shade to affect the color shift as one does by turning on red lights to indoor grow for the  flowering period.


Mother nature will do that for you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> I need shade when I tend to them; I'm a California pantywaist!  Was also wondering if intense sunlight would negatively affect trichomes as in cooking the resins.


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 6, 2022)

I concur, don't be afraid to give them light. I learned that from one of my posts and people replying with the amount of heat that are on their plants and the light that they get, they will take it. Now on my second grow and not so sensitive with the light and whatnot, I'm actually giving my second grow nutrients now and hammering them with as hard as I can, they love it. They are a lot bushier than the last Grow.  Two will be removed later as only six are female but as of now there are eight plants concentrated into a 2 ft by 4 ft area with 1900 watts.  600 watt HPS and 1300 watts cree xpg-5k LEDs. None of the leaves are yellow, that's just the HPS playing mind games.

Don't shade them.


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 305318


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

Sombrero for the plant or for me?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> Sombrero for the plant or for me?


For you of course. The plant digs the sunshine. She’s no pantywaist


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> Sombrero for the plant or for me?


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> For you of course. The plant digs the sunshine. She’s no pantywaist


I'll


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

Why thank you!  You sending it viz Fed Ex or UPS?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> Why thank you!  You sending it viz Fed Ex or UPS?


I figure you could make one using an old blue nylon spinnaker


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 6, 2022)

Per your suggestion.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

You will have to cut it down a little I think or make a face hole. Something like this perhaps.


----------



## carpas48 (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You will have to cut it down a little I think or make a face hole. Something like this perhaps.
> View attachment 305334


My back is towards the camera  
Nice hat  and thought though.


----------



## zem (Oct 25, 2022)

I absolutely have to cover plants for stealth and i use as clear as possible. I do see some benefits from covering them like less pests and less extreme wind or rain that could break them. I am however losing some light intensity by covering them. Marijuana can benefit from the brightest of days so you cannot have too much light.


----------



## carpas48 (Oct 25, 2022)

Thanks.  Seems like you are an inventive sort!  On that subject, maybe you'd be interested in my diy air pot as I grow outdoors and happily for me sky's the limit as far as plant size. Season here is mid-March if you just can't wait, but April 1 better.  Weather throws everything at you.  But I grew some landrace sativas that I'm just harvesting at 8 - 10 feet in 16-inch pots in my version of "super soil". All organic with feed consisting, over the season, of molasses, kelp, de-chorlinated water, and for dessert and a special treat, I bought them some Bud Candy for blooming part.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

Whats a Pantywaste?


----------

